# Do you feel old?



## jpmcgrew (Jun 24, 2007)

Do you feel as old mentally as you are body wise? Im about to turn 50 but I think Im no older mentally than around 25-30 I still love silly things even tho Im very much smarter then I was when I was younger but I dont think old.Is this what happens when you get older? I start to age but but I still love my punk rock from the 70's and 80's and any great music ,think Nirvana and still just never have had the mature persons thoughts(Do they actually think old?)I mean you see old people that are really old like 70 or 80 and they act old but are they really?I have met some women in their 40s that have gray hair (no coloring like they want to be old)and wear granny type clothes(when theyt dont hafto) just cause they have kids?Idont know.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 24, 2007)

Miss Mcgrew...

No! I do not feel as mentally old as I am in years. My mother, who lived to almost 90 said the same thing. That mentally she was basically the same as in her young years. Wouldn't it be neat if we could live life backwards, startring out with the wisdom of old age, and getting younger, and younger returning to infancy??  Of course I am only 39 and I feel like 29


----------



## Constance (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm 60, JP, and some days my body hurts so bad that I feel 100. But I still wear my tie-dye shirts and listen to music from the 60's on. And I still like to party with my friends, although I don't stay up all night anymore. But then, neither do they!


----------



## Constance (Jun 24, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Miss Mcgrew...Wouldn't it be neat if we could live life backwards, startring out with the wisdom of old age, and getting younger, and younger returning to infancy??  Of course I am only 39 and I feel like 29



There are parts of my life I wouldn't want to live over again, Uncle Bob. I would like to have a "re-do", though. There are some things I wish I could change.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 24, 2007)

Constance,I also cant stay up all night either but it's a good thing I like my sleep better than staying up all night.I guess another sign of getting older.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 24, 2007)

Uncle Bob,I knew women never felt old mentally but its good to know men feel the same way.I dont think I would like to go backwards but have allways wondered what I would have done in my 20s and 30s knowing what I know now.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh, jp, I've never felt my age.  I just celebrated my birthday, almost 60, and still feel (mentally) the way I did when I was a teenager.  Now....my body has a different point of view.

I spent all day Saturday working with one of my brothers cleaning out a storage building.  Well, whoa, I now hurt in places I didn't think I had places.

Mentally/emotionally, I try to keep an open mind to what is current with the world.  Wonderfully, my MIL, who is 94, does the same thing.  She's awesome!!!

My goal...to be as healthy, physically fit, emotionally healhy and alert as my MIL.


----------



## Caine (Jun 24, 2007)

Are you kidding? I'm dating women that are too young for my sons!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 24, 2007)

It's definatly strange to get older when you dont think older but I think thats a good thing I think people should not fall into the trap of thinking they are old just because of what is going on their in the body.At this point no problems health wise but on the other hand(which is great I dont worry about a few pounds etc) I dont really care about being really thin or other physical beauty issues now that I am older it's so not important.Just living is soo much more fun.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 24, 2007)

Good for you Caine!My DH is 15 years older than me and we get along great no silly issues to deal with .


----------



## malabarcost (Jun 24, 2007)

50 or 60 may be your age as per the calender or birthdate. I don't think counting the years is a better way to judge.Old or getting older is a mental process which guide you to stay away from the thing which will harm you mentally or physically.
Remember, aged wines taste better.


----------



## amber (Jun 24, 2007)

Jpmc, my mind is definately alot faster than my body.  I think around the age of 43 I noticed my body slowing down a bit, but my mind is still age 35ish, mature, but not dumb   Horrible to think about my body slowing down though.  I best get my *** out there and exercise, walk, lift weights, anything really to keep my body in sync with my mind.


----------



## luvs (Jun 24, 2007)

deleted by luvs


----------



## Dina (Jun 25, 2007)

Sometimes when I don't get much sleep, feeling crabby and not much coffee on me then take a look in the mirror...._rap! Oh yeah, then I feel old!


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree with Uncle Bob, getting younger as you age  - but only till age 40 !  I have more patience with my grandsons now, that I wish I had with my boys.  Enjoying and appreciating the little things in life more too..  I sure don't feel Old - whatever that is !


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 25, 2007)

*Shock*

My brother was in nursing home for a while due to a fall.  Broke his shoulder.  Now he is at home and he seems more old than when in the home.  Our minds do that to us nothing else.  I feel just as you are what you eat, so the same if the mind with the body, in many cases.  His pains are legitimate but I feel if he would have kept moving would be different.  Now he sits and wants me to do more.

Well, when i went to the home to see him, I ran into friend of my brothers who lived in neighborhood when they were young.  She was volunteer there and working and walking faster than I did.  Always dressed up with small heels.  I finally got enough nerve to ask her how old she was.  Hold on!  96 years of age.  Her mind was so sharp and still traveled by car across country.  She never even wore glasses.  When you meet someone like this you wonder what you are doing?   

We all should wake up feeling positive about the day and know we  are going to be thankful we did what we did.  Even if it is just making a meal.  It is something and times pretty intense.  The doctor has told me just working in the house won't make  difference.  Got to move out of the house and keep moving.  

If i want to sit down, I have to remind myself of Vi that's her name.  What a character too.  Friends with everyone.  Who wouldn't be at that age?

Like to ask a personal question about this topic.  If I have to care for my brother, do you feel that would affect my moods and physical motions?  My family tells me since i have been caring for him I don't seem to walk as quickly as I used to.  Tell me I always talk too loud.  Are they right or do you think it is just their imagination?  Also have a old dog.  Just can't ignore them.


----------



## sattie (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm kinda feeling old today!!  LOL!  Nah, I have always considered myself in the 22 to 26 range.  I think staying active and enjoying the simple things in life has kept me young at heart.  I still like to do the same things that I did as a kid... play hide and go seek, catch bugs, play in the dirt, stuff all the gum balls I can in my mouth and make a big mess!!!  And don't forget the LUCKY CHARMS!!!


----------



## Alix (Jun 25, 2007)

I frequently joke that I haven't actually matured past age 15 emotionally. I taught my daughter's ball team (13-14 year olds) how to correctly cannonball into a pool last month. Can you believe no one had ever shown them the correct technique??? 


Caine...I think I know you well enough now to know that you are joking with that dating comment. Otherwise I'd have had to *shudder*. 

And as for the rest of you, a little quote from one of my favorite movies (forgive my paraphrasing) "Be excellent to each other. And....PARTY ON DUDES!!"


----------



## foodstorm (Jun 25, 2007)

I feel old when I'm around teenagers.   If I buy a new: TV, DVR, phone, etc., my nieces and nephs can just "figure it out"--it is intuitive for them.  I, on the other hand, will spend a week trying to wade through the instruction manual (usually the size of a textbook!) and still be as lost as I was when I started...what a geezer!


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 25, 2007)

foodstorm said:
			
		

> I feel old when I'm around teenagers.   If I buy a new: TV, DVR, phone, etc., my nieces and nephs can just "figure it out"--it is intuitive for them.  I, on the other hand, will spend a week trying to wade through the instruction manual (usually the size of a textbook!) and still be as lost as I was when I started...what a geezer!



Happens to me all the time too, my boys try to teach me something on my laptop - Nope, doesn't come as easy as it use to - bummer !  I have to write notes to myself all the time or I would forget !  That part of aging I don't like.


----------



## Alix (Jun 25, 2007)

Isn't that funny...I feel that being with teenagers is what keeps me feeling young. LOL. Guess its all a matter of perspective.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 25, 2007)

My mind is a lot younger than my body, that's for sure!! LOL


----------



## *amy* (Jun 25, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> *Do you feel as old mentally as you are body wise*? Im about to turn 50 but I think Im no older mentally than around 25-30 I still love silly things even tho Im very much smarter then I was when I was younger but I dont think old.Is this what happens when you get older? I start to age but but I still love my punk rock from the 70's and 80's and any great music ,think Nirvana and *still just never have had the mature persons thoughts(Do they actually think old?)I mean you see old people that are really old like 70 or 80 and they act old but are they really*?*I have met some women in their 40s that have gray hair (no coloring like they want to be old)and wear granny type clothes(when theyt dont hafto) just cause they have kids?Idont know*.


 
jpm, you bring up lots of topics for thought re age/mentality/music/dress/body etc.

How old is old? I think we all have different perceptions. In my teens I thought 30 was old. I would not repeat my 20's - as you don't know who you really are, yet. BTW, IQ and life experiences have nothing to do with one another. My brain/personality has always been full of life - & I was lucky to have good genes - can't give that a #. 

As far as wardrobe and hair color - that, imo, is a matter of taste & what is appropriate. And, if you got the bod to wear mini skirts & a thong, etc. go for it!

The 'thing' about chronilogical age that bothers me a bit, is the different standard/double standard - between men and women. i.e. a man can be in his 50s-60's, whatever, and still be considered vital and appealing -- while a woman past 30 has to work twice as hard being accepted in the job market and taken seriously.

Men have, always dated women half their age & noone thought twice about it. Women, now, are dating younger men & there seems to be some acceptance. I, personally, can't relate to men in their 20's. Yes, I'm attracted to younger men, but when they open their mouths & they don't have anything going on upstairs - turn off.

Yes, women might probably like to 'Turn Back Time' and look like Cher, or have a portrait of Dorian Grey (sp?) in the attick, but imo, it is about being comfortable about oneself & knowing who you are. That's my two cents.

Re comments about dentures and bifocals from people in their 20's or otherwise -- not cool or appealing or a sense of what/who one's self is all about.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 25, 2007)

*Men*

Couldn't agree w/you more, amy!  I got to tell you I noticed this guy in sport car with white hair like i have.  When we were walking to the door of shopping center, he opens the door for this sweet young thing and I had to open it for myself.  I felt like he was upset when he saw my hair.  Was like looking in a mirror. Really surprised me the way he showed his feelings.  Men are more sensitive about appearance than women, don't you think when they mature?   Or is that another topic?


----------



## *amy* (Jun 25, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Couldn't agree w/you more, amy! I got to tell you I noticed this guy in sport car with white hair like i have. When we were walking to the door of shopping center, he opens the door for this sweet young thing and I had to open it for myself. I felt like he was upset when he saw my hair. Was like looking in a mirror. Really surprised me the way he showed his feelings. Men are more sensitive about appearance than women, don't you think when they mature? Or is that another topic?


 
ITK, couldn't relate more  Lots of topics here. I think men, go through a different change - need expensive toys - & women start feeling inadequate - looking for plastic surgeons & feeling insecure about themselves. Life is funny, don't you think.  Bottom line? I think it's about knowing who you are & being comfortable - & not running to a plastic surgeon (unless that's what makes you happy), to try to compete.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 25, 2007)

*amy*

Agree again!  Life must be treating us similar.  I just really count my blessings that I have what I have.  And it isn't plastic.  NO plastic hips either.  I heard Jane Fonda had hip replacement.  I thought when you exercise you are trying to prevent from getting replacements?  If anyone did lot of exercise she sure did.  Maybe her life before exercise was not good.  Now she is almost 70 and sure doesn't look or act like it.  But I don't know details either.  Lot of the women in public don't have any choice but to 'fix' their face.  They say in Florida it is hiliarious that women look like young girl w/old hands.  

As you said amy, be comfortable with what you got cause it could all go away tomorrow.


----------



## Caine (Jun 25, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Caine...I think I know you well enough now to know that you are joking with that dating comment. Otherwise I'd have had to *shudder*.


 
Well. then, start shuddering because I am not joking!

I have two sons, one born in 1969, the other in 1981, and I haven't dated a woman over 35 in at least 5 years. 

I have very good genes, and I do not look anywhere near my age. I can tell anyone who asks that I am 43, and they never question it. I have a full head of hair, and my barber STILL has to use the "pinking shears" on me to thin the sides out so they'll lay flat! My hair refuses to turn grey, although I do have some silver threads among the gold, they are few and far between. Yet my younger brother has has already gone through salt & pepper to totally grey. He and my father constantly accuse me of coloring my hair. I just tell them "take a very close look. If I am coloring my hair, I am doing a REALLY lousy job of it!"

My last S.O., who was in her mid 30s at the time, told me she was going to stop coloring her hair and let it just go to grey. I told her if she did that, to go out and buy a really gawdy pearl necklace, because we were going to look just like George and Barbara!

You also have to remember that I am a certified personal trainer, nutritionist, and senior fittness instructor, so I really am required to work hard to keep the outside in tune with the inside.


----------



## ella/TO (Jun 25, 2007)

Hubby and I are both 80!....sure, the body feels it sometimes....but, thankfully we have all our bits and pieces in our brains. We just celebrated 60 years of marriage and had a wonderful party that our kids made us, that included two of our best friends, in their 30's. If anyone is from Toronto, they'd know about Ryerson University that has LIFE Inst.....learning is forever....we both attend and do all sorts of courses. The Profs find us much more interesting than the young 'uns...LOL.....we ask better questions....
So, there's my take on growing older.....think positive.....and oh yes, as many of you know, I had a lumpectomy last Feb. but....onwards and upwards!!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 25, 2007)

I love being around young kids. I fit right in. If only my body did not hurt as much  . Kind of embarasising to talk about my body after somebody talks about being 80, but there is nothing i can do.

Anyway I feel very young in hart and in mind.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2007)

_There are days when I get up look in the mirror and quickly turn around to see who that is behind me  But,having my little ones here 3 days a week, keeps me moving at a steady clip. Sure, there are some aches and pains..But, the hugs, kisses,smiles, laughs and giggles more than make up for them...I find I think more as my daughters do than how my husbands mom was..My mom was always fun to be around, would go anyplace, do things you think an older person wouldn't, like slap on a pair of roller skates with me and my kids and off we'd go...Or ride a bike, she kept up with world events even more than I did then..She and I both kept the old mind going with reading and crosswords..Yes, it's hard to see wrinkles come, and white in your hair..And for me there are times I could throttle whoever it was that said your older years are golden!! But, I'd not go back, and start over, I might not have my wonderful family, friends and best of all,Cade, Carson,Ethan,Olivia,Alyssa and Gianna to love and care for..Sure I'd like some added years to be with them, but,life is good, I'll keep what I have, and treasure it._

_kadesma _


----------



## Claire (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm 52, and I am feeling menopause mightily.  I feel like if I move my head sideways, my brains might fall out.  As a life long insomniac, losing more sleep is pretty hard to take (how many days can you go on 3 or 4 hours of sleep a night?).  However, I am grateful that my husband and I retired early, and I have the disctinct advantange of napping (something I never did before) and being able to take extra exercise classes (something I did regularly one or two times a week most of my life, but now can easily make up when I miss a class, plus I walk many places I need to go rather than drive).  So the great irony is that my face and mind may not be doing so well, but the bod is doing better than ever.  I read 3-5 books a week, get those workouts in.  But no, I'm not the woman I was at 20, 30, or 40.  I'm lucky I can remember my husband and my dog's names.  This is frustrating. 

As far as loving silly things, I'm right there with you.  My favorite music is ... old bubblegum.  I have many friends who are in the single digets, many in their 30s, many in their 70s, and a few in the decades after, before and in between.  Helping the elders and youngers keeps you going.  I also have many friends from many different ethnic backgrounds and I actually manage to get my little gray cells going by practicing my entire few dozen words in different languages working.  

I guess the bottom line is that there are days I feel older than God.  The knees and hips hurt, and I can't remember anything worth knowing.  But reading, getting out and helping others, exposing yourself to youth .... well, honestly it doesn't make me feel younger, but it does make me pretend to.  My husband is older, and when he has an arthritis, bee attack, gout or diabetes attack (thank heaven, not for two years now) it adds years to my age.  I always say it is easier to be sick yourself than to have a sick spouse.  But I got him to eat better and exercise every day, and that took a few years off of my life.  

My sis (pushing50) critiized my baby sis (late 30s) freind for wearing "old lady jeans".  My sis is a marathon runner (a couple of marathons a year, minimum, and minis in between).  Since I don't know any of them that well, I kept my mouth shut.  But what is wrong with a pushing-40 woman deciding to be comfortable?  Here she was, in the hospital, comforting us because of my mother's life-threatening illness.  

Sometimes you just need to let  go.  Enjoy the great things that do come with being a bit older.  Keep exercising, eat well, and cultivate good, interesting friendships.


----------



## middie (Jun 26, 2007)

In my mind I'm still an 18 year old. My body feels 33ish, though some days I'd swear it feels 60ish.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 26, 2007)

*Wake UP*

Is this age or what?  I wake up at 5 every morning.  Get the lunches, water the grass when needed and then try to wake up.  Seems I am not alert until maybe 10 or 11.  Do you think this is my age?  Or not getting enough sleep?  I go to bed around 11 or 11:30.  My one brother tells me he is like that too.  

There is radio show that has slogan AM in PM.  Isn't that because not awake till PM?  Boy wish someone knew the answer here.  Really horrible feeling of not being able to wake up when you have to get things done.  Anyone like this or we all alone here?  

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't know your age, I would say not enough sleep.  I do need my 8 hrs. or Iam no good the next day, feeling tired.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 26, 2007)

Not enough sleep you need at least 8 hours.I need 9-10.The only time I have a hard time waking up is when the barometric pressure is going down I stay groggy for about an hour and feel sleepy during the day.I can tell you if its up or down just by how I feel.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 26, 2007)

*Pushing 60*

I know when women go through change they have goofy symptoms to fool with and I mean strange.  I had hard time falling to sleep then too and had the stupid 'sweats' that woke me up.  Seems they would never go away.  

I have hard time falling to sleep if everyone doesn't quiet down before 11.  Sometimes they are out.  I thought that is what it is not enough sleep.  I resent taking sleeping pills but I know when I do I don't hear anything.  Guess I am up tight about just nodding off.  

I will just try to start going to bed before anyone else and see if this doesn't make difference.  Do any of you take pills to fall asleep?  My brother regulated with pills.  Wake up pills, fall asleep pills, good mood pills,  etc.  Strange that they must work.  Our mother lived to be in her 90's.  Her mother only 72.  Still had her mind too.

Thanks for your time and see if I can't turn a corner here about sleeping.  My other brother his wife doesn't go to sleep till after 3 cause she won't take pills.  My brother gets up around 5 too.  Imagine what kind of life he has?  Well he married her.  She doesn't get up till 12.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 26, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Not enough sleep *you need at least 8 hours*.*I need 9-10.*The only time I have a hard time waking up is when the barometric pressure is going down *I stay groggy for about an hour and feel sleepy during the day.*I can tell you if its up or down just by how I feel.


 
Interesting how everyone is different re sleep. I only get about 4-5 hours - sometimes 6 hours, and wake up with adrenaline pumping. I almost always get up before the sun rises, & haven't used an alarm clock in years. Just wondering, if you are groggy from too much sleep, or inactivity? I'm not a doc, but 9-10 hours sleep sounds like a lot. Have you had a complete physical. None o' my biz, but too much sleep & still being tired during the day, sometimes sounds like depression or something else going on.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 26, 2007)

I think everyone needs to find their own sleep need, some more, some less as long as you feel rested when you get up.  But Iam a big coffee drinker (lite) 1/2 caffeine, parents were too.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 26, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Caine...I think I know you well enough now to know that you are joking with that dating comment. Otherwise I'd have had to *shudder*.


 
lol, i was just thinking "alllllriiiight!" (in my best quagmire)

giggity.


i was pretty indestructible for my first 39 or 40 years, but i think my age is catching up to me. i am trying to remain immature to offset these changes.  

it's worked up to now.




i've sacrificed sleep for work, and to be awake to play with my boy. it's beginning to take it's toll on me. after a good night's sleep of 6 or 7 solid hours, i feel like superman. (wearing a towel tied around my neck, and my tighty whities on the outside also helps)

but, after a day of manually shearing, trimming, and chopping hedges and trees around my house on sunday, then a day of standing in knee deep rough surf and constantly lifting my squirmy, squealing, greasy little guy over every wave, i'm pretty sore. i need to get back to skating and lifting.

so my answer to "do you feel old?" is "only if i have to stand up."


----------



## Run_Out (Jun 26, 2007)

I am 62 and I am not old, I love the same things as I did in my thirties, sports, good food, old dogs and cold beer. 

I can't do some of the things I used to be able to do, I wouldn't want to do  some of the things anyway.

I think the greatest thing about getting older is you don't have to worry about a lot of the things you did in your youth.

I think it was Bob Uecker (sp) who said if I knew I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself.

Just enjoy all that you have and don't worry, nobody is getting out alive anyway.

later


----------



## rickell (Jun 26, 2007)

I just hit 40 last month I find it harder to loose weight, before I could
loose it pretty darn quick, at 36 and before.   One day after my 40th
I went to the grocery store and the check out lady asked me if I get
a senior discount.   So I went and dyed my hair.

But really the only thing that makes me feel old is worring.  I worry so
much about my kids.  It is sad to say but I really don't think they will
be able to live carefree as much as my husband and I could.  This world
is really changed, but my kids are as inmature as I was and by rights they
should be.   Just about 3 wks ago a 18 year old girl was abducted in
a Target parking lot at 7:00 P.M just five parking spots from the front door, in a very good neighborhood too.
Very sad how it all ended.  

I really never worried much now that my oldest has gotten old enough to
be starting to do things on her own, makes me worry.  

Otherwise I really like being a bit older, people have more respect
for my thoughts, they take my advise, and I really think I have
helped folks with my experiences


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 26, 2007)

I certainly don't feel my age (41) mentally.....I feel more like maybe 31 but a wise 31 year old . I'm fortunate to have been blessed with good genes that I don't look my 41 years either. Now physically.....I have my moments where I feel as if I'm in my elderly years.  I suffer from rheumatoid arthritis and other things also so at times they truely take a toll on my body and lay me up for a day or so.  But all in all.....most people guess I'm in my late 20's and yes when its the girls and I being silly we act like it too.... probably even younger.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 26, 2007)

*amy* said:
			
		

> Interesting how everyone is different re sleep. I only get about 4-5 hours - sometimes 6 hours, and wake up with adrenaline pumping. I almost always get up before the sun rises, & haven't used an alarm clock in years. Just wondering, if you are groggy from too much sleep, or inactivity? I'm not a doc, but 9-10 hours sleep sounds like a lot. Have you had a complete physical. None o' my biz, but too much sleep & still being tired during the day, sometimes sounds like depression or something else going on.


 

Not at all some people just need more sleep I only get sleepy when a storm is coming I used to get alot less sleep and would need a nap during the day I dont take naps any more.Besides I like to sleep.If you do your research you will find different people have different sleep requirements.I went for years on 5-6 hours sleep it was not enough.By the way most Americans dont get enough sleep because the have way too much on their plates.


----------

